# moving a midas cichlid



## midasjackson (Jul 30, 2013)

hey everyone 
I am moving my midas cichlid in 3 weeks and would like some info on this. I am taking a car and the drive is 16 hours. what container is best to move him in Styrofoam cooler, cooler or Rubbermaid? should I hook up an air pump,, heater and filter to the adaptor? how often should I do a bucket change during the trip? how often should I check on him? what is the best advice..i have been researching it for hours and it seems there are so many different ideas. I want to be fully prepared and this fish is the greatest ever and I don't want anything to happen to him! 
thanks,
megan :fish:


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Pretty sure the post above is spam..

How large is the fish? I feel a hard bodied cooler would be your best best. A battery powered air pump would be a great idea as well. I don't think a heater is really necessary this time of year as the ambient air temp in the car shouldn't be any lower than in the 70's. I would also advise not to feed the fish a couple days before the trip to help reduce the amount of waste and ammonia the fish releases.


----------



## midasjackson (Jul 30, 2013)

so like a cooler you would use for camping? one with the top that closes? is that okay for air ?? or should I use a Rubbermaid container and tape it??
is he going to be okay do u think
he is about a foot long!!!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes, a camping cooler will work. I would definitely recommend a battery operated air pump though. You can also dose the water with some Prime mid trip to remove the water of any ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates. Fish are in bags for days when being shipped. Your Midas should be just fine! :thumb:


----------



## midasjackson (Jul 30, 2013)

don't u need holes in the top of the cooler? and oh yes ill have 2 or 3 air pumps just in case  this fish is amazing  what is prime air conditioner?? and the algaes they r ok in a bucket on the floor right should they have air pumps too? and when he gets to a new tank (diff one than his old one) How should we ease him in?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

You should not need to have any holes in the cooler; you can occasionally open the cooler to get some fresh air in there though.

Prime is a water conditioner that removes chlorine, chloramine and ammonia; as well as detoxifies nitrite and nitrate. You should be able to get it at most pet stores.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ferralID=169ddf31-fa0c-11e2-9dea-001b2166becc


----------



## midasjackson (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks so much!! ill check it out... 
still one week to go to move him! any ideas on in the car how to keep the cooler as still as possible?. he tends to not like change so this part worries me too :S
sorry took so long to reply been side tracked with work.. !!


----------

